# quiet knocking



## harrymay (Oct 31, 2003)

my vg has done something weird, just recently ive been hearing a knocking at idle. i havent heard it in drive, but in idle in park and nuetral.

i think its one of two things, engine mounts and possibly knock sensor, im gonna take a closer look at it later. im just hoping that it doenst have naything else wrong with it. 

and i also have a question too, ive noticeed this when i didnt use plus, i used regular, and also when i used pus but put in some b-12. can that cause it to tick/knock?


----------

